# Town house shingle vent fire code?  need help!



## ColumbiaRoofing (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi I recently installed about 18ft of shingle vent on a town home and I was hoping somebody could help me out with the code regarding shingle vent on residential town homes.

I was told that shingle vent must be at least 4ft from any neighboring town home as a fire code.  I'm aware that there must be 4ft of FRT plywood from any neighboring home but I'm being being second guessed on the shingle vent.

My father was in new construction for many years and was told this by home builders.  When he did town home complexes he was told to keep the shingle vent or ridge vent 4ft from the neighboring home.  Although this was back before 2008 when the market crashed.

I'm wondering if anybody has any knowledge on this code or if it is still in place.  My customer claims to have called the county code supervisor and he had "no knowledge of the code" according to the customer.  He also said he asked the HOA and they had no knowledge of it.

I know the code was once in place since our company was told to follow it.  I'm hoping somebody could give me some insight.

Much appreciated


----------



## cda (Jul 28, 2015)

Welcome.......


----------



## north star (Jul 28, 2015)

*@ & @ & @*



ColumbiaRoofing,

Welcome to The Building Codes Forum !   

So that we can address your question(s), ...can you please

provide us with some more info ?

Which codes & edition are you using ?.........Which brand

of shingle vent or ridge vent are you referring to ?

Thanks !

*& @ & @ &*


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 28, 2015)

The protection should extend four feet from each side of the firewall..... thus no ridge vent should be allowed as this is an opening in the protection required.


----------



## ColumbiaRoofing (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi everyone and thanks!  Glad to be on here.

North Star:  I'm actually not sure what the code is that's what I'm hoping to find out.  I installed Air Vent Shingle Vent with Standard 3 tab Autumn Brown GAF shingles.  I was told by my father (40 year roofing veteran) that it is against fire code to install the shingle vent any closer than 4ft from the neighboring home.  However my customer does not believe this code exists & demands that I prove to him it does.  I don't want him to think he got ripped off or anything so I'm hoping to find this code and clear the air with him.

Builder Bob: Would you happen to know where I can find the code number that states that information?  Or where I may be able to locate the code that states that information?

I really appreciate it.  Hopefully I can get this code & clear things up with this customer.  Thanks!

-Gary


----------



## cda (Jul 28, 2015)

Not a roofer

Shingle vent as in ridge vent?


----------



## cda (Jul 28, 2015)

This is the entire code;

http://www.dhcd.virginia.gov/index.php/va-building-codes/building-and-fire-codes/regulations/uniform-statewide-building-code-usbc.html

Just a word of caution the rules might be different for a house verses a tow home,

Plus might be different between a building in the city versus one in the county woods


----------



## Sifu (Jul 28, 2015)

From IRC, 2009.

R302.2.2 Parapets. Parapets constructed in accordance

with Section R302.2.3 shall be constructed for townhouses

as an extension of exterior walls or common walls in accordance

with the following:

1. Where roof surfaces adjacent to the wall or walls are

at the same elevation, the parapet shall extend not less

than 30 inches (762 mm) above the roof surfaces.

2. Where roof surfaces adjacent to the wall or walls are

at different elevations and the higher roof is not more

than 30 inches (762 mm) above the lower roof, the

parapet shall extend not less than 30 inches (762 mm)

above the lower roof surface.

Exception: A parapet is not required in the two

cases above when the roof is covered with a minimum

class C roof covering, and the roof decking or

sheathing is of noncombustible materials or

approvedfire-retardant-treated wood for a distance

of 4 feet (1219 mm) on each side of the wall or

walls, or one layer of sis-inch (15 .9 mm) Type X

gypsum board is installed directly beneath the roof

decking or sheathing, supported by a minimum of

nominal 2-inch (51 mm) ledgers attached to the

sides of the roof framing members, for a minimum

distance of 4 feet (1219 mm) on each side of the

wall or walls.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 28, 2015)

Exception: A parapet is not required in the two cases above when the roof is covered with a minimum class C roof covering, and the roof decking or sheathing is of noncombustible materials or approved fire-retardant-treated wood for a distance of 4 feet (1219 mm) on each side of the wall or walls, or one layer of 5/8-inch (15.9 mm) Type X gypsum board is installed directly beneath the roof decking or sheathing, supported by a minimum of nominal 2-inch (51 mm) ledgers attached to the sides of the roof framing members, for a minimum distance of 4 feet (1219 mm) on each side of the wall or walls and there are no openings or penetrations in the roof within 4 feet (1219 mm) of the common walls.

The fire retardant treated wood with no openings in the first 4 ft is what is required. The ridge vent running the full length of the roof between the townhouses does not create an opening between the units. The ridge vent is outside the building envelope and is part of the roof covering.

If it is a real concern you can always install some fire caulk at the wall line in the ridge vent to satisfy the AHJ.


----------



## cda (Jul 28, 2015)

O



			
				mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Exception: A parapet is not required in the two cases above when the roof is covered with a minimum class C roof covering, and the roof decking or sheathing is of noncombustible materials or approved fire-retardant-treated wood for a distance of 4 feet (1219 mm) on each side of the wall or walls, or one layer of 5/8-inch (15.9 mm) Type X gypsum board is installed directly beneath the roof decking or sheathing, supported by a minimum of nominal 2-inch (51 mm) ledgers attached to the sides of the roof framing members, for a minimum distance of 4 feet (1219 mm) on each side of the wall or walls and there are no openings or penetrations in the roof within 4 feet (1219 mm) of the common walls.The fire retardant treated wood with no openings in the first 4 ft is what is required. The ridge vent running the full length of the roof between the townhouses does not create an opening between the units. The ridge vent is outside the building envelope and is part of the roof covering.
> 
> If it is a real concern you can always install some fire caulk at the wall line in the ridge vent to satisfy the AHJ.


Not a roof person, but it has to be open to the artic in order to vent??


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 28, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> ONot a roof person, but it has to be open to the artic in order to vent??


Yes but there is an 8 foot distance between each opening and the vent is plastic. It won't be there when the heat gets to it

NOTES:1. ATTACH WITH NAILS OF SUFFICIENT LENGTH TO FULLY PENETRATE ROOF DECK2. PROVIDES 18 SQ. INCHES NET FREE AREA PER LINEAR FOOT.3. 3/12 TO 16/12 ROOF PITCH.4. INTEGRAL ENDPLUG AND WEATHER FILTER.5. AVAILABLE IN 4 FT. LENGTHS.6. MATERIAL: POLYPROPYLENE.UNLESS OTHERWISE SPECIFIEDTHIRD ANGLE PROJECTIONDO NOT SCALE DRAWINGDRAWING NUMBERESCRIPTION:MODEL NUMBER:SHINGLE VENT II - 11" - BLAC

http://airvent.com/pdf/installation/ShingleVentIIDrawingDetail.pdf


----------



## cda (Jul 28, 2015)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Yes but there is an 8 foot distance between each opening and the vent is plastic. It won't be there when the heat gets to itNOTES:1. ATTACH WITH NAILS OF SUFFICIENT LENGTH TO FULLY PENETRATE ROOF DECK2. PROVIDES 18 SQ. INCHES NET FREE AREA PER LINEAR FOOT.3. 3/12 TO 16/12 ROOF PITCH.4. INTEGRAL ENDPLUG AND WEATHER FILTER.5. AVAILABLE IN 4 FT. LENGTHS.6. MATERIAL: POLYPROPYLENE.UNLESS OTHERWISE SPECIFIEDTHIRD ANGLE PROJECTIONDO NOT SCALE DRAWINGDRAWING NUMBERESCRIPTION:MODEL NUMBER:SHINGLE VENT II - 11" - BLAC
> 
> http://airvent.com/pdf/installation/ShingleVentIIDrawingDetail.pdf


Ok only part I have seen is when they cut an opening down the peak of the roof line


----------



## JBI (Jul 28, 2015)

The purpose of the fire retardant plywood is to create (effectively) a horizontal parapet. The ridge vent needs to be kept back 4' to maintain the integrity of the horizontal parapet.


----------

